# Sub ohm



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/1/19)

Ok so Im getting confident with building, not really interrested in mechs as I like to go lower watts, but I think I would have no problem building on mechs. But Im still trying to figure out the ohm side of things. I figured out that the thicker wire you use the lower the ohms is, but to my suprise I then saw that the bigger diameter coil and more wraps actually increase the ohms, my logic said otherwise.

Anyway so with the mtl or restricted lung build I aimed for bigger ohms. So I got some Vandyvape superfine clapton, and got to 1.75 ohm single coil. Vaping at 12-15watts I get same flavour as with say a 0.4ohm build on 40watts. The clouds is still ok, not that I care about clouds, actually prefer less. But the battery last much longer, the atty dont feel like a red coal and the juice last longer.

So my qeustion is, what would the advantage of this low sub ohm builds be? Just for big clouds? Or other things too?


----------



## Room Fogger (10/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok so Im getting confident with building, not really interrested in mechs as I like to go lower watts, but I think I would have no problem building on mechs. But Im still trying to figure out the ohm side of things. I figured out that the thicker wire you use the lower the ohms is, but to my suprise I then saw that the bigger diameter coil and more wraps actually increase the ohms, my logic said otherwise.
> 
> Anyway so with the mtl or restricted lung build I aimed for bigger ohms. So I got some Vandyvape superfine clapton, and got to 1.75 ohm single coil. Vaping at 12-15watts I get same flavour as with say a 0.4ohm build on 40watts. The clouds is still ok, not that I care about clouds, actually prefer less. But the battery last much longer, the atty dont feel like a red coal and the juice last longer.
> 
> So my qeustion is, what would the advantage of this low sub ohm builds be? Just for big clouds? Or other things too?


I find that I tend to get better flavour at low wattage and higher ohm builds, and lower juice consumption. You’ve allready picked up on battery life. I also like a cooler vape, and this is exactly what I achieve with this, that and a colder atty. But in the end it is the flavour, I know a lot of other tanks or droppers with lower builds that also give great taste, so it comes down to individual preferences .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok so Im getting confident with building, not really interrested in mechs as I like to go lower watts, but I think I would have no problem building on mechs. But Im still trying to figure out the ohm side of things. I figured out that the thicker wire you use the lower the ohms is, but to my suprise I then saw that the bigger diameter coil and more wraps actually increase the ohms, my logic said otherwise.
> 
> Anyway so with the mtl or restricted lung build I aimed for bigger ohms. So I got some Vandyvape superfine clapton, and got to 1.75 ohm single coil. Vaping at 12-15watts I get same flavour as with say a 0.4ohm build on 40watts. The clouds is still ok, not that I care about clouds, actually prefer less. But the battery last much longer, the atty dont feel like a red coal and the juice last longer.
> 
> So my qeustion is, what would the advantage of this low sub ohm builds be? Just for big clouds? Or other things too?



Great question @Jean claude Vaaldamme 

The way I understand it is that the thicker wire has less resistance and more surface area - it also requires more power to heat it up - because it has more mass of metal. So you tend to get more vapour from it. 

Whether more vapour translates into better flavour is up to personal preference. Also the atty involved. Some atties (typically smaller ones with less airflow) shine with higher ohm builds and lower power. Atties that are bigger and have more airflow are often the other way around. (i.e. better with lower ohm builds and more power)

The higher ohm and lower power builds do save a lot on battery life.

I generally prefer slightly higher ohm builds (around 0.5 to 1.2 ohms) and lower power (15-30 Watts) than very low ohm builds and much higher power. 

But there is another dimension to this - and that is the juice. I find that some juices - especially lower nic dessert juices need those lower ohm and higher power setups to really shine. So for those juices I have a setup for that. And vape at around 60 Watts. But not that often - only occasionally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Beserker786 (10/1/19)

If you use the analogy of thinking about the wires like pipes with water with them, you may understand better. The thinner the wire, the more resistance to flow/current. The longer the wire (bigger wraps means longer wire) the higher the resistance as well.short, fat wire offer less resistance to current flow.

Now, flavor from vapor is subject to what is carried in the vapor, which ends up what you taste. some flavors are perceived better at higher temperatures, as well as some at lower, and some with more vapor, some with less. Some people prefer less strong flavored vapes, and some prefer intense flavors.

I personally like it a little restricted, though at around 45W on a 0.35 ohm coil. Menthols and ice can be tasted better on these, though like a custard id prefer on a higher power vape.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/19)

Beserker786 said:


> If you use the analogy of thinking about the wires like pipes with water with them, you may understand better. The thinner the wire, the more resistance to flow/current. The longer the wire (bigger wraps means longer wire) the higher the resistance as well.short, fat wire offer less resistance to current flow.
> 
> Now, flavor from vapor is subject to what is carried in the vapor, which ends up what you taste. some flavors are perceived better at higher temperatures, as well as some at lower, and some with more vapor, some with less. Some people prefer less strong flavored vapes, and some prefer intense flavors.
> 
> I personally like it a little restricted, though at around 45W on a 0.35 ohm coil. Menthols and ice can be tasted better on these, though like a custard id prefer on a higher power vape.



Well explained @Beserker786 !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

